# Natural Beauty of Nepal



## koirbiku (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi friends,
             let me know what you think of my pictures at:
http://www.ournepal.info/beautifulnepal

these pictures are of Himalayas and many other natural beauties of nepal.
Thanks


----------



## Lowa2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I can't believe nobody commented on these pictures yet. I love most of them/wish I could go visit there. 

They are a little grainy (maybe you shoot in high ISO), but I like that type of picture style.

GOod work.


----------



## koirbiku (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks Lowa,
                    I am a beginner, so still learning a lot of stuff. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## duncanp (Feb 27, 2008)

very nice set of images, http://www.ournepal.info/beautifulnepal/slides/places38.html is my favourite, however i do not like the patterning in the blue sky.


----------



## koirbiku (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. I think it was due to high zoom and an amateur camera.


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Feb 27, 2008)

I think a lot of the shots have great composition, but lack in quality of image.

What sort of camera do you use?


----------



## koirbiku (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for the comments.
 its a very old Kodak digital camera with 6X optical and 4X digital zoom. I think 5.1 or some MPs


----------



## Dominic (Feb 28, 2008)

I agree.  Great subject matter, but the image quality is a bit poor.


----------



## koirbiku (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks Dominic. Hopefully next series will be better.


----------



## Mesoam (Feb 28, 2008)

put a check box in, another place i want to go, very nice captures


----------



## koirbiku (Feb 28, 2008)

Nepal is great. I should have another series of photos pretty soon.


----------



## Rhys (Feb 28, 2008)

Fantastic place. I like your images. I wish the camera had been of better quality.


----------



## skieur (Feb 28, 2008)

I should add that you need to learn how to do postprocessing.  Photoshop or another photo-editor could make noticeable improvments in some of these shots.

skieur


----------



## koirbiku (Feb 29, 2008)

Thaks for the tips


----------

